

Ask HN: Alternatives for high end network monitoring - FireBeyond

Looking for an alternative to things like Landscape, NewRelic - ideally something self-hosted, free, pretty. Something more user-friendly, less intimidating than Nagios.<p>Ideally, but not necessarily, multi platform client support.
======
GiHe
NetXMS (www.netxms.org) may or may not fit your needs but is an open-source
gem that deserves more attention

~~~
FireBeyond
This looks excellent. Definitely worth some more investigation, thanks!

------
sysroot
Try Zabbix

[http://www.zabbix.com/true_open_source.php](http://www.zabbix.com/true_open_source.php)

